# Opposites



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Geez i hear that males are usually the nice ones and females can be nasty. Its the opposite with max and freya. Max will bite and squak at me, but freya will just stay quiet and nibble at my hand. 
Ahh looks like ill have to hold them even more 
not like theres anything wrong with that though


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i find with mine the females are more cuddly


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That is very often the way. Female tend to be more cuddly and I've also heard they also tend to be much more acrobatic fliers.


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

ive only ever had one male.... which I no longer have. He was not as friendly as my two females are.... I am not sure if it was because he was a male, or because he was the only tiel that I had that was not hand raised. interresting take on the subject though....


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i think it depends on the tiel and there is no set answer...i know our males are extremely loving and cuddly...but our females arent as tame...yet ive seen very cuddly females...i think it depends on personality and tameness level expecially hand reared birds


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Chico is very loving belle, well she's coming along, angelica is pretty good, loves her scritchies but does things on her terms. But now little skittles, he's coming along VERY quickly, being so young he has seen chico and angelica enjoying their scritchies and now he comes over and bows his head for his too. He will sit on my shoulder all day and cuddle up against me if i let him as well
Mikey


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Daisy is far more cuddly than Dooby. She will sit for ages with her head in my hand just for cuddles.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I guess the bottom line is there are no hard fast rules about which sex is more cuddly. They are all individuals!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

It definitely has to do with the individual bird's personality. I can't say myself which sex is sweeter.


----------

